# Insulin with ghrp6???



## Ed Mac (Dec 31, 2009)

Hey Guys

As above what would be pros or cons of using ghrp6 with insulin.Have used it before by itself good appetite stimulator for me.also read sumwhere about it lowering insulin sensitivity is this true? was thinking bout using 15 or 20 mins before slin shot 3xday. What you guys think?


----------



## thoon (Apr 4, 2010)

http://endo.endojournals.org/content/151/5/2008.full

There is a little read there mate

I have run Insulin with G-6 but found it works best for me when shot at the same time ..


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Bump


----------

